# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > Solidoodle Forum >  Solidoodle now has a Wikipedia page

## DerekPeterson

I've personally been waiting for this:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solidoodle

Lot's of good info on the Solidoodle, and I'm sure lots more will be added.

----------


## Lindros_bigE

Hmm, perhaps I should sign up to be an editor.  I don't know why they didn't have one before now.  Seems every other 3D Tech has a Wikipedia page already.

----------


## Mcbride19

it's a little bit empty,  I hope it will be soon full of interresting informations and tutorials.  :Wink:

----------

